# Lucozade sport alternatives?



## Mini-Vicki (May 14, 2019)

Hey all!

I'm currently doing the couch to 5k app, and am currently on week 8 (out of 9!) This is my first time doing any length of running since being diagnosed as T1 several years ago. 

I am having to drink Lucozade sport during every run, and I wondered if anyone had any good recipes for a home made version? I am annoyed at going through several plastic bottles every week!

Thanks guys 
MV xx


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 15, 2019)

Is Lucozade sport the less sugary version? Or are they all the same now they've made the main recipe half-strength?


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 15, 2019)

Is the issue the cost or the use of plastic bottles?  

You can make your own with some sort of cordial type drink, water, glucose powder and a touch of salt.  You'd have to experiment a bit with quantities.

http://www.lloydspharmacy.com/en/lloydspharmacy-glucose-powder-450g

Or you could use something like High5 in powder form and mix it in your own water bottle.

https://www.wiggle.co.uk/high5-energy-drink-22kg/


----------



## Thebearcametoo (May 16, 2019)

Or carry dextrose tablets and a regular water bottle. I don’t know if the tablets dissolve in water or not but that might be a way of doing and easier fix than mixing your own.


----------



## Charlie8 (May 17, 2019)

I agree dextrose tablets are great , they are also small so fit in your pocket easily.


----------

